# Using the SW Visualizer



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is my neighbor's house, we painted it 16 years ago, it was the first one built in our neighborhood. We have painted every house in our 'hood, that really means 6 in a 5 mile radius!
She wanted to go with a big color change, so we played around with the SW Visualizer. 
It worked for getting a general idea, two major drawbacks:
Colors seemed too "transparent"
Each color requires a different "mask" you have to use the tool to draw the outline on. You cannot see the other masks while you are drawing one. Using my laptop with trackpad, hard to be accurate, with a mouse it was better.
The second picture was my first attempt, the others were better, but I didn't save them.
But it did work well enough to display several color schemes easily.
Once you have the photo uploaded and the masks drawn, changing color was simple.

After using it, we still got some samples to choose between two of the blues.
Would I use it again? Maybe, I think interiors/accent walls would work better.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I've used my Wacom graphics tablet to play around with in the BM Personal Color Viewer. Makes outlining color areas much easier than a touch-pad or mouse.


----------

